
China seeks to signal coronavirus under control - tellarin
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51813876
======
avocado4
1\. Tell the labs to report COVID19 cases as "seasonal flu"

2\. Stop reporting cases to unblock quarantine and travel restrictions

3\. Economy back to work while rest of the world is trying to quarantine

4\. Virus runs a course through the whole country and kills 30 million
"expensive" old people with comorbidities, yielding a huge win against a long-
term existential threat associated with ageing population.

Win-win for CCP, as far as they are concerned.

